# Rapido body warranty



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if Rapido has an extended warranty for body trim corrosion? Van is a 2010 registration.

Looked through all my documents but can't see anything relating to bodywork.

Just noticed the aluminium trim around the habitation door at the bottom corner has started to bubble up with corrosion.

Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think UK is 4 yrs phone Wokingham 0118 979 1023


----------



## buzzbeebumble (Oct 2, 2014)

Richard - not sure if your rapido has corrosion on the door or on the main body panel. We have a 2010 7090+ which had to have all of its coach work doors replaced replaced a year ago due to the fact there were bubbles of corrosion creeping in from the edges of all the doors. Understand they may not have been sealed around the edges before fitting. This year we have similar corrosion on the edges of the main body panels. I am informed this is due to cathodic corrosion and the use of stainless steel pins to fix the trim. Van is due to go back to the rapido factory in France in the new year. Dealer and Rapido have been brilliant in the professional way they have dealt with this issue. Ours is a silver grey camper so I am not sure what material yours is made of. Well worth talking to the dealer you purchased it from or e mailing Rapido france.

Jim


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> buzzbeebumble said:
> 
> 
> > Van is due to go back to the rapido factory in France in the new year. Dealer and Rapido have been brilliant in the professional way they have dealt with this issue. .
> ...


----------

